# Puppy Training



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering what methods of training most people use? Voice commands with or without hand signals, clicker training?

Hazel is 11 weeks old and she knows sit and down. We are going to puppy kindergarten on Thursday. I'm thinking about clicker training...which I have never done before.

Thanks for any input!

Hazel's dad


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

The puppy classes are great. We did voice commands and hand signals with Shadow. Im also thinking about clicker training with our new puppy who comes home in a couple days. 
Congrats on your new pup! Hazel is a pretty name.
Pictures please!! I'd love to see her
Yvette


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Congrats on your new pup - we need pictures!

We use voice commands and hand signals simultaneously and interchangeably. Molson now responds to either one and I would highly recommend it, as it comes in VERY handy in certain situations.

I haven't used clicker training except for the odd time but I've been terribly inconsistent with it that Molson wouldn't know what it was if I went home today and started using it. But I have heard that it works wonders for many a dog!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you just interested in obedience work, or will this Golden Retriever be doing fieldwork?

EvanG


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I use voice and hand signals for most stuff, but have also done whistle recall for when we are out hiking. One "toot" for "come now", and 2 short "toots" for "drop to the ground where you are and don't move until I get there" (we are still working on that one!)

good luck. Let me know how the clicker goes, I've never tried it but heard good things about it.

L.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I used a clicker and hand signals with my last dog and it worked SO WELL!!! I trained her with a clicker for obedience and for agility. It's been over six years since I had a puppy in the house, but I will be using a clicker again. The key to using a clicker is to train yourself first. Timing is essential.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

mikeynote said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering what methods of training most people use? Voice commands with or without hand signals, clicker training?
> 
> ...



How about all of the above? I use signals and/or voice. I like to train using a variety of methods because it is fun and I want her to learn multiple ways--be versatile. Sometimes, she gets treats, sometimes toys, and sometimes just good ol' praise.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

voice, hands and clicker here for our 13 week old.

i point one finger up and he sits right down. 

on Down, he'll do it by voice about 1/10 times, hand signals maybe 30% success rate. usually i'll have to get lower and flatten my hand (without a cookie) to the ground.

you can teach hazel Come before bed tonight by getting a partner with some cookies and having her run back and forth between you two "HAZEL COME!"

Comet learned this trick superfast, although when he's stubborn he'll ignore it.

Stay started yesterday. finally can get about 3 steps away from him before he starts to go berserk. I usually take 2 steps back, wait a few seconds and click and treat.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I've taught Bailey sit, come, and leave it by the time she was 9 1/2 weeks old using small treat like cut up chicken, beef, or steak and lots of positive reinforcement. She finally got the wait command at 10 1/2 weeks. Bailey is doing extremely well and I started the day after she came home. I am home all day, so I do have the time to train her several times a day. 

Bailey will listen to me and my kids. She will NOT listen to my hubby. She thinks she is higher then him in our pack. He is not assertive enough with her and allows her bad behaviors. Hubby says I have too many rules for her.lol


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> Bailey will listen to me and my kids. She will NOT listen to my hubby. She thinks she is higher then him in our pack. He is not assertive enough with her and allows her bad behaviors. Hubby says I have too many rules for her.lol


 
LOL My son says the same thing... "why are there so many rules??? why can't we just have a dog with out the rules." then he whines about taking him out and whines about me not giving him more leway with Jake... for me, it's more important to have an 85 pound dog that listens and does the right thing on a regular basis than to be lenient and allow him to become a holy terror.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

With Hazel I'm using both voice and hand signals. She knows sit, down and shake. She does well with voice..but even better with hand signals. I tried stay....and it's been an epic failure so far  Puppy kindergarten class #2 is tonight.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> With Hazel I'm using both voice and hand signals. She knows sit, down and shake. She does well with voice..but even better with hand signals. I tried stay....and it's been an epic failure so far  Puppy kindergarten class #2 is tonight.


a good tip we got from trainer was to keep the hand signal in his face while you take a step back, then click and treat.

keep repeating then on a later attempt, take your steps back then bring the hand back to you.

initially the hand in his face distracts him from teh distance you are creating. we can easily get about 5 or 6 steps away now and about 45 seconds. 

last night we worked on roll over. such a trip. he'll have it licked in a couple of days.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My pup is going into competition obedience classes now. As a young pup I used the clicker/voice commands. His recall is a little weak and I am going to try a new command for his recall and train it exclusively with the clicker. It's a great tool to have if you practice with it.


----------



## reverie (Jul 27, 2009)

this is really my very first puppy, since my previous one was only with me for one week when i was quite young. 

being new, i was also pretty anxious about how to train my puppy. after much research, it appears like clicker works really well along with voice commands.

within 1 month with me, you can see what has been achieved through the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV-z_7vzW

now my puppy can do a few more tricks in addition to those


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Teaching 'stay' is a progressive lesson.

You'll gradually extend your distance until dog can hold a stay when you're out of sight.

Start your pup with 'sit'. Then add 'stay'. You don't move. You reward. You say 'good stay'. With leash on and in hand, you progress to facing your dog and moving a foot or so away. Remember to give the word 'stay' only 1 time. If pup needs a reminder or starts to move, you say 'ahck'. Do not say 'stay' a second time. If pup moves completely, start over with repositioning and repeating the command to stay.

When you take the 1 step back, immediately return to your dog and praise for 'good stay'. What you want to do is gradually increase the distance, but always return to your dog to end the stay. 

Once your dog is 'staying' really well, give a little pull pressure on the leash. Your dog should resist the pull and stay put.

Then you can begin to drop the leash, walk out and back in greater distances, start circles are your dog, and even going briefly into another room. But always return to your dog. This proofs 'stay'.

You'll want to use the same method to teach 'down stay'.

Be sure to reward a LOT. You can use a combination of food and praise. More food/treats at first, but always mix in some good praise and petting and hugs. AND BE ENTHUSIASTIC ABOUT YOUR PRAISE. 

Asking your dog to 'come' from a stay is a different exercise.


----------

